# Was genau ist los mit mir? hat es mich erwischt? ( die etwas andere Frage in diesem Forum)



## SimonHH (8. April 2014)

Hallo ihr lieben 

Dies ist zwar ein PC-Forum, aber ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr wo hin ich soll, und da es hier Offtopic ist, dachte ich, ich probiere mal mein Glück hier, auf Gutefrage geht meine Frage unter oder wird beanstandet....
Da viele PC Fachleute auch erwachsen sind denke ich das es den ein oder anderen gibt der was zusagen hat 
Ich benutze mal copy and paste und hoffe auf verständniss 

- - - - - 
Thema:
- - - -- -
Ich zerbreche bald in Einzelteile..... Ich weiß einfach nicht was das ist, was da los ist in/mit mir 

Es gibt da diese Frau, die sehr nett ist, die immer super Gelauhnt ist, einfach klasse  Ich kann sie sehr gut leiden 

Aber nun ist es mittlerweile so, dass ich immer nachdenklicher werde, freue mich total sie zusehen und wenn ich dann wieder alleine bin, ich z.B. zuhause bin werde ich so ruihg, nachdenklich und fühle mich so komsich, einwenig angesiv, irgendwie, schwer zu beschreiben...

Wenn ich aber in ihrer nähe bin, ist alles bestens, ich spaße rum, (manchmal zu doll, kann es aber irgendwie nicht so recht steuern  ) und co. Hatte mir vorgenommen es nachzulassen, was aber heute wieder nicht klappte, ich fing wieder an... :/

Wenn ich aber weiß sie geht oder macht jetzt was, wo ich nicht ansatzweiße in der nehe bin, dann werde ich ebenfalls wieder so komsich wie oben beschrieben.

Ich lenke mich dann meistens ab, in sofern ich zuhause bin, höre laut Musik oder spiele irgendein PC game, dann geht es irgend wie, wieder. Oder setze mich im Bus, muss mich beschäftigen ablenken.

Auch muss ich gestehen, das der Schweißgeruch von ihr, mir nicht unangenehm ist....

Tja das ist mein Problem an dem ich irgend wie so langsam zerbreche..... Hats mich irgendwie erwischt? so ein klein bissel?

Ich denke immer noch nach ob es nicht ein anderen Gurnd hat das ich so bin... Aber kann mir es nicht erklären...

Was soll ich denn machen wenn ich doch mich etwas verguckt habe? Soll ich das ansprechen, ihr sagen?

Das Thema ist total ernst gemeint!!

-Ich bitte Schreibfehler zu verzeihen und hoffe auf verständniss, Danke- Grüße


----------



## Metalic (8. April 2014)

Du bist etwas jünger oder?Ich würde mal sagen du bist verknallt 


Nur das hier kommt mir doch etwas spanisch vor:


> Auch muss ich gestehen, das der Schweißgeruch von ihr, mir nicht unangenehm ist....




Red mit ihr, lern sie kennen. Vielleicht wirds ja etwas


----------



## SimonHH (9. April 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Du bist etwas jünger oder?Ich würde mal sagen du bist verknallt
> 
> 
> Nur das hier kommt mir doch etwas spanisch vor:
> ...



Nun ja ich bin ehrlich, ich bin 22 Jahre alt *rote werd* Es hat sich bis jetzt nie so die Gelegenheit ergegeben....
Das werden ist ja auch noch so eine Sache.... sie hat Mann und Kind.....
und da ist noch eine Sache die es nicht ermöglichen würde, da sie Betreuerin ist :/
Zwar hat sie mit mir nix zu tuen, aber sie arbeitet da wo ich wohne....

(Bin jetzt nicht bekloppt oder habe n B-Pass etc., so darf man sich mich nicht vorstellen  )

EDIT: Ja ich kann es riechen, es ist nicht unangenehm, ich rümpfe nicht die Nase etc. 
Wie man es normalerweiße tut 

EDIT 2: Insich rein fressen ist ja keine gute sache, aber es ihr zusagen, da sind die eier zuklein.
Wobei reden ja bekanntlich helfen soll..... hach schwere sache...


----------



## Stuxnet (9. April 2014)

Wie lange kennst du sie schon?


----------



## SimonHH (9. April 2014)

Sie arbeitet jetzt hier wohl schon 2 Jahre, passt <- EDIT nicht sicher! kann weniger sein.....


Wobei man über Sie nicht viel erfahren kann, auf Grunddessen, da sie ja eine Beschäftigte ist..


----------



## NicoGermanman (9. April 2014)

Du bist Verliebt, also sprich sie an, was schlimmeres als nein sagen kann sie nicht.
Und wenn sie nein sagt, kannst du es ja weiter versuchen, oder in den nächsten Pu... gehen und ne alte Durch.... 

War nur Spaß , lad sie doch mal ein z.B. Kino oder sowas.


----------



## SimonHH (9. April 2014)

NicoGermanman schrieb:


> Du bist Verliebt, also sprich sie an, was schlimmeres als nein sagen kann sie nicht.
> Und wenn sie nein sagt, kannst du es ja weiter versuchen, oder in den nächsten Pu... gehen und ne alte Durch....
> 
> War nur Spaß , lad sie doch mal ein z.B. Kino oder sowas.


 

Warum sagen das immer alle? 
HEHE  Wenn es doch blos nicht in so ein verhältniss währe.. wie beschrieben in mein 2. Post, in diesem Thema...

Aber Kino? jetzt mal allgemein, warum sagen viele immer als erstes Kino?
Ich habe mir da schon mal was gewaltig ver.. wie auch immer..., es ging nach hintenlos, da ich halt genau diesen Tip mit Kino eines Kollegens angenommen habe.


----------



## Explosiv (9. April 2014)

Du bist einfach nur verknallt. Frühling 

MfG


----------



## Beam39 (9. April 2014)

Von Liebe kann da erstmal nicht die Rede sein, du hast halt einfach deinen Schwarm gefunden. Aber tut mir leid wenn ich dir sagen muss dass ich das absolut geschmacklos finde.



> Das werden ist ja auch noch so eine Sache.... sie hat Mann und Kind.....



Wenn das stimmen sollte dann hast du da absolut die Finger von zu lassen! Scheiss egal was da Gefühlstechnisch mit dir passiert. Sich an eine Frau ranzumachen die verheiratet ist und zusätzlich noch nen Kind hat ist unter aller Schublade, keine Ahnung wieso hier das jeder ignoriert !?

Ich hab jetzt auch nich rauslesen können wie sie zu dir steht, aber trotzdem solltest du mal an etwaige Konsequenzen denken. Was ist wenn sie auf dich eingeht und ihre Ehe dadurch zu Bruch geht? Wie willst du es verantworten dass Leben eines Kindes zu zerstören? Was tust du wenn der Mann davon erfährt und dir den Schädel eintritt?

Bei aller Liebe - ich will deine Gefühle nicht verletzen und dir die Freude nicht nehmen, aber sich in eine verheiratete Frau mit Kind zu vergucken erscheint mir ein wenig abstrus.


----------



## NicoGermanman (9. April 2014)

SimonHH schrieb:


> Warum sagen das immer alle?
> HEHE  Wenn es doch blos nicht in so ein verhältniss währe.. wie beschrieben in mein 2. Post, in diesem Thema...
> 
> Aber Kino? jetzt mal allgemein, warum sagen viele immer als erstes Kino?
> Ich habe mir da schon mal was gewaltig ver.. wie auch immer..., es ging nach hintenlos, da ich halt genau diesen Tip mit Kino eines Kollegens angenommen habe.


 
Ich weiss ist Verdammt schwer sowas.

Naja mir ist gerade nichts eingefallen. 

Da Sie Verheiratet ist und ein Kind hat, finde ich lass es lieber, musst du aber selbst entscheiden.

@Beam39 trifft es auf den Punkt.


----------



## Typhoon007 (9. April 2014)

Schließe mich an. Lass die Finger von dieser Frau sonnst zerstörst du noch eine Familie. Glaub mir es gibt nichts schlimmeres für ein Kind als ohne ein Elternteil aufzuwachsen. Ich bin ohne Vater aufgewachsen und weiss wovon ich rede.


----------



## vinyard (9. April 2014)

MHHHH Verheiratet+KIND lass mich raten sie braucht bis zu 560 watt und hat 4,7 zuviel sonne und ist geil HEIß und trägt den namen
*R9 295 X2 !!!!!   ?????
*


----------



## 8800 GT (9. April 2014)

1. Ist Kino für ein date doch total bescheuert. Man Sitzt nebeneinander und kann sich nicht unterhalten. 

2. Mann und Kind. Finger weg.


----------



## Monsjo (9. April 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Schließe mich an. Lass die Finger von dieser Frau sonnst zerstörst du noch eine Familie. Glaub mir es gibt nichts schlimmeres für ein Kind als ohne ein Elternteil aufzuwachsen. Ich bin ohne Vater aufgewachsen und weiss wovon ich rede.


 
Ich glaube Kindesmisshandlung ist schlimmer.  
Aber ich würde ebenfalls die Finger von ihr lassen und am besten den Kontakt minimieren, wenn du sie täglich siehst kannst du sie schlecht loslassen.


----------



## keinnick (9. April 2014)

Du bist einfach "nur" ziemlich verknallt in die Frau. Von daher ist das, was in Dir vorgeht normal. 

*ABER*: Die Frau hat Familie, also schlag Dir das ganze schnellstens aus dem Kopf und erzähle es ihr möglichst auch gar nicht erst, bevor Du irgendwelchen Schaden anrichtest. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Du das jetzt nicht hören wolltest aber ich sehe das genau wie die anderen Jungs hier. Bei so einer Konstellation können eigentlich alle nur verlieren und hinterher würdest Du es zu 99,9999% bereuen.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (9. April 2014)

Ich als grundedler (  ) Mensch würde auch die Finger von vergebenen Frauen lassen. Das endet nie gut. 
Ansonsten finde ich die Zeile mit den Schweißgeruch echt gut, vllt sollte ich das bei meiner Freundin mal bringen, dann hagelts Schellen


----------



## Monsjo (9. April 2014)

Ist aber ebenfalls normal, er wird einfach von den Sexualhormonen, in ihrem Schweiß angezogen, funktioniert andersrum genauso.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (9. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ist aber ebenfalls normal, er wird einfach von den Sexualhormonen, in ihrem Schweiß angezogen, funktioniert andersrum genauso.



Das ist mir schon klar, aber ich fand diesen Ausspruch einfach genial. Außerdem muss man ja mal dazu sagen, frischer Schweiß riecht kein Stück, also alles easy.


----------



## SimonHH (9. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Von Liebe kann da erstmal nicht die Rede sein, du hast halt einfach deinen Schwarm gefunden. Aber tut mir leid wenn ich dir sagen muss dass ich das absolut geschmacklos finde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Woow......


----------



## efdev (9. April 2014)

stimme soweit Beam zu nur der teil mit dem kind finde ich unpassend ich persönlich hab die erfahrung gemacht das getrennte eltern viiiel besser sind.
oder zumindest kein nachteil.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. April 2014)

Es gibt sogar ein Forum für sowas  

Forum61 • Foren-Übersicht


----------



## Beam39 (9. April 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Schließe mich an. Lass die Finger von dieser Frau sonnst zerstörst du noch eine Familie. Glaub mir es gibt nichts schlimmeres für ein Kind als ohne ein Elternteil aufzuwachsen. Ich bin ohne Vater aufgewachsen und weiss wovon ich rede.






> stimme soweit Beam zu nur der teil mit dem kind finde ich unpassend ich  persönlich hab die erfahrung gemacht das getrennte eltern viiiel besser  sind.
> oder zumindest kein nachteil.


 So wie Typhoon es beschrieben hat kenne ich es auch. Also meine Eltern sind nicht getrennt aber dass ist das was ich mitbekommen habe.

@Simon

Wiegesagt, damit wollte ich dich  nicht angreifen sondern dir nur mal auf etwas härtere Art zeigen was sowas alles nach sich ziehen könnte.

Es gibt soviele (zu viele  ) Frauen, es ist Frühling, geh raus und schnapp dir ne andere. Und wenn du zu schüchtern bist dann versuchs halt übers Internet wenns dir leichter fällt, daran solls nicht scheitern.


----------



## T-Drive (9. April 2014)

WOW, 546 Hits in nichmal 24 Std. 

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an "Cousin" und "U-Bahn fahren" 

@T
verknallt war wohl jeder schon mal ...


----------



## ebastler (12. April 2014)

Das Gefühl kenn ich nur zu gut, ist jetzt seit bald vier Jahren die Selbe. Die Freundin von einem guten Freund.

Was soll man machen... Ich renn ihr ziemlich häufig über den Weg, freu mich tierisch sie zu sehen, und bin danach jedes Mal aufs Neue mies drauf, aber die Freundin von nem Kumpel ist sowieso absolut tabu. Abgesehen davon, dass sie an mir eh kein Interesse hat, glaub ich.

Das Selbe rat ich auch dir. Wenn sie Mann und Kind hat, lass es sein, so hart es auch sein mag. Alles andere wäre in höchstem Maße selbstsüchtig.
Natürlich obliegt es schlussendlich dir, aber so sehe ich es halt...


----------



## SimonHH (12. April 2014)

Ja es ist eine miese Sache, gestern Abend war ich ja völlig am ende.... Hatte mich nicht mehr unterkontrolle  Träne da träne dort obwohl ich es nicht wollte 

Ich gucke mal wie ich das mache, das ding ist, wenn ich zurückruder, schade ich mir da auch mit, also ich muss ich weiter machen wie bisher.....

Heute hatte ich mein ersten fröhlichen Tag seit 2 Wochen wieder, habe in der Küche meine Nudelpfanne gemacht, und habe getanzt "Rotwerd"
Hoffe das es langsamwieder wird mit mir, "ruck gieb".

Falls nicht, vielleicht doch ansprechen, vielleicht hilft es und das verhalten ändert sich dadurch....
Manchnmal hilft ja reden  

Aber wiegesagt gucken was kommt.....

PS: Das Mann ändern wir dann mal in Freund


----------



## Monsjo (12. April 2014)

Sie haben trotzdem ein Kind. 
Auch wenn es jetzt kein Weltuntergang fürs Kind wäre, ist es trotzdem unglaublich ******* für es.


----------



## SimonHH (12. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Sie haben trotzdem ein Kind.
> Auch wenn es jetzt kein Weltuntergang fürs Kind wäre, ist es trotzdem unglaublich ******* für es.



Was du nicht sagst 

Was ihr immer denkt, mann kann doch reden, oder etwa nicht?

Eventuell merkt sie es ja, bzw. weiß es ja, Frauen sollen in der hinsicht ja bekanntlich shlau sein  (soll nicht heißen das sie sonst dumm sind)


----------



## Monsjo (12. April 2014)

Ich würde, ihr freundlich sagen, dass du Abstand brauchst.


----------



## SimonHH (12. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich würde, ihr freundlich sagen, dass du Abstand brauchst.


 
Da sind wir wieder bei dem Problem, Abstand heißt, das ich sie nicht sehen soll? Was wiederum heißt, das ich Termine nicht wahr nehmen kann,
was wiederum heißt, das ich mein Platz verlieren kann... 

Ich habe hier Termine warzunehmen, mehrmals die Woche, da ist Sie dabei, das kann man nicht ändern


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. April 2014)

Das Verhältnis zwischen dir und ihr habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden, aber ich würde sie nicht unbedingt darauf ansprechen, dass du dich in sie verguckt hast, flirte oder was auch immer  lieber mit anderen und schwupp hast du sie vergessen


----------



## SimonHH (12. April 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Das Verhältnis zwischen dir und ihr habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden, aber ich würde sie nicht unbedingt darauf ansprechen, dass du dich in sie verguckt hast, flirte oder was auch immer  lieber mit anderen und schwupp hast du sie vergessen


 
Inwiefern?


----------



## Monsjo (12. April 2014)

SimonHH schrieb:


> Da sind wir wieder bei dem Problem, Abstand heißt, das ich sie nicht sehen soll? Was wiederum heißt, das ich Termine nicht wahr nehmen kann,
> was wiederum heißt, das ich mein Platz verlieren kann...
> 
> Ich habe hier Termine warzunehmen, mehrmals die Woche, da ist Sie dabei, das kann man nicht ändern



Ihr arbeitet zusammen?
Was ich meinte ist, dass du wahrscheinlich keine andere findest, wenn du die ganze Zeit in ihrer Nähe bist.


----------



## SimonHH (12. April 2014)

Arbeiten? Nein, ich Betreuter, Sie Betreuerin 

Genau das ist der große Harken an der ganzen sache.....


----------



## ebastler (12. April 2014)

Ich kenne sie nicht, aber je nach Charakter kannst du mit ihr eventuell auch wirklich drüber reden.
Allerdings nicht nach dem Motto "Hey, ich bin in dich verliebt, gibst du mir ne Chance", sondern eher "Ich hab mich in dich verliebt, obwohl ich weiß, dass du vergeben bist, wollte es dir aber einfach sagen, in der Hoffnung, dass mich das etwas entlastet".

Keine Ahnung, das kann man mMn nicht zu jeder sagen... Vielleicht geht es bei ihr.

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch schon drüber nachgedacht, hatte aber eh nie ne Gelegenheit, wo ich mit ihr in Ruhe alleine gewesen wäre, um über so was zu reden...


----------



## Monsjo (12. April 2014)

Dann würde ich es mir erst recht ausdem Kopf schlagen. "Patient" und  Therapeutin(?) geht eigentlich immer schief.


----------



## SimonHH (12. April 2014)

Oh gottes willen, doch niemals auf die art, "Hey habe ich Ne Chance"....

Monsjo: Würde ich so nicht sagen 

Ebastler: Du bist seit 4 Jahren in die Selbe verknallt? Verstehe ich das richtig? Das ist ja aufjedenfall mies.... 
Wie geht man denn damit um?


----------



## ebastler (12. April 2014)

Naja, nicht durchgehend...

Ab und an verguck ich mich auch mal in ne Andere, aber jedes Mal, wenn ich länger mit ihr unterwegs bin, bin ich mal wieder n halbes Jahr lang völlig daneben ^^


----------



## SimonHH (12. April 2014)

Ist ja gemein, kann man hoffen das mir nicht sowas passiert, die jetzige Situation ist ja schon seeehr unangenehm....

Man sagt ja, dass "Liebe" bzw. "Verliebt sein" eine "Krankheit ist bzw. eine Fehlfunktion im Hirn" HEHE  Geil bin Krank... naja spaß bei seite


----------



## T-Drive (13. April 2014)

Dr. Sommer hilft


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2014)

SimonHH schrieb:


> Arbeiten? Nein, ich Betreuter, Sie Betreuerin
> 
> Genau das ist der große Harken an der ganzen sache.....



Ich weiß zwar nicht, um was für eine Art "Betreuung" es da geht aber das macht das ganze ja evtl. noch schlimmer. Was passiert denn bei ihr im Job, wenn heraus kommt dass Ihr was miteinander gestartet habt?

 Boah... lass echt die Finger von dem ganzen.


----------



## SimonHH (13. April 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, um was für eine Art "Betreuung" es da geht aber das macht das ganze ja evtl. noch schlimmer. Was passiert denn bei ihr im Job, wenn heraus kommt dass Ihr was miteinander gestartet habt?
> 
> Boah... lass echt die Finger von dem ganzen.


 
Eine recht interessante Frage, da es ja nicht der "Bezugsbetreuer" ist, der mit ein was zutuen hat, also sachen klären etc. 
Aber denke mal, dass dann trotzdem der Job futsch ist und die Fristlose Kündigung kommt....
Meiner Seits wird wohl nix zubefürchten sein... Joa..

Mit dem Gedanken spiele ich aber nicht, da ich klar weiß wo dran ich da bin 

Hatte bis jetzt ein gutes WoEnde und fühlte mich endlich wieder wohl   Schon geil, das man so schnell vergessen kann, wie Fröhlich sein kann ROFL


----------



## bschicht86 (22. Mai 2014)

Falls es wirklich dein Ziel ist, "bestehendes" bei ihr nicht zu "zerstören", dann drück ich dir die Daumen, dass du es hinbekommst. 

Vllt paar kleine Tipps:

Jedesmal, wenn du sie (zwangsweise) siehst, dann stell dir immer wieder vor, was du anrichten tätest, wenn ihr euch aufeinander einlassen würdet. Ist sie glücklich mit ihrem jetzigen Mann/Freund? Du würdest ihre Freundschaft und hart erarbeitetes Vertrauen zerstören, vllt. verliert sie auch ihren Job.
Wenn man einmal mit jemanden eine absolute Vertrauensbasis hat (Sie mit ihrem Mann), würde es einem sehr schwer fallen, gleich eine neue mit wem anders aufzubauen, sollte das überhaupt klappen. Damit würdet ihr euch gegenseitig schaden. Sie kann sich in so einem Fall nicht richtig für dich öffnen und du kommst nicht richtig in ihre Gefühlswelt hinein. Es wird nicht lange halten und beide sind unglücklicher als zuvor, mit dem unterschied, dass sie wohl mehr zu verlieren hätte.

Ich denke, die beste Medizin für dich wär, wenn du dir vornimmst, nur das beste für sie zu wollen. Wenn sie das Beste nicht in ihrem jetzigen Mann gefunden hat, dann wird sie irgendwann von selbst über ihre jetzigen Probleme der aktuellen Beziehung reden. Ein verfrühtes "Reinplatzen" von dir in eine funktionierende Beziehung würde ihr nur schaden.

Ich wünsch dir viel Glück bei dem, was du versuchen willst. Wenn du fest entschlossen ihre jetzige Situation nicht verändern willst, wo sie warscheinlich sehr glücklich mit ist, dann bin ich sogar Stolz auf dich


----------



## SimonHH (22. Mai 2014)

Hey 

Also mittlerweile ist Zeit, viel Zeit vergangen, ich hatte es ihr einfach mal gesagt und hoffte auf diesen gewissen Efekt der dahinter dann kommt.
Der kam auch taht sachen, ich war zwar noch schlechter drauf, aber mittlerweile ist alles Normal 

Ich kann sie sehen, mit ihr reden what ever, ohne das es mich irgendwie beeinträchtig.
Es läuft alles rund.

Recht überascht oder so war sie auch nicht, aber naja, jetzt hört sie so oder so bald auf, hier zu Arbeiten, wesshalb es für mich sogar noch besser ist, das ich abschliessen konnte.
Ich geniese jetzt die Letzten Wochen  und dann fertisch.

Zum Thema Kaputt machen:
Ich könnte da nix kaputt machen, da ich eh nie eine Chance hätte bzw gehabt hätte.
Diese Frau ist zu gut für mich 
Wenn, selbst wenn es irgendwie gejkappt hätte, währe das ehr eine Geschichte wie aus einem Märchenbuch.

So jetzt noch n schön Sonnigenabend grüße


----------

